# Rear Hatch Lift Support Mount



## DRKJEDI (Aug 10, 2004)

The upper mount on the right lift support for my '04 Allroad is detached. The ball stud mount is threaded, so I'm guessing that there's supposed to be a nut on the inside of the rear pillar? Question is......how do I get to it?


----------

